# ¿Como hacer para que funcionen estos parlantes?



## alein772 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola, le vengo a contar mi idea y aver si me pueden ayudar...
en la computador tengo los siguientes parlantes : 












y mi idea es que ademas que los parlantes conectados en el, suenen los siguientes:






(Son 2)

y el equipo original es este:

















Hay alguna forma se hacer que funcionen? Algun aplificador o algo por estilo?

Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bienvenido

Mirá el manual de usuario del equipo, a ver si esas RCA son entradas o salidas.

PD: La próxima vez, usá la etiqueta de imagen: [ IMG ]http://www.url-de-la-imagen.com[ /IMG ] (sin los espacios. O pasate por acá *¿Cómo subir imagenes, archivos, etc?*


----------



## alein772 (Oct 27, 2012)

Salida de Audio dice el manual


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 27, 2012)

alein772 dijo:


> Salida de Audio dice el manual



No te sirve, o tendrás que modificar el equipo.

Lo que te sugiero, que armes un amplificador aparte (*buscá en el foro*) para los parlantitos del equipo, y de ahí haces las derivaciones para ambos parlantes (el woofer que pusiste que tenés conectado ahora, y el nuevo ampli)


----------

